# restaurer un PPC G5



## nostria (4 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
je possède un Power PC G5 des années 2005-2006 avec double processeur.
je ne souhaite pas le garder ni le transformer ou le mettre à jour ca je ne suis pas un super bricoleur de l'informatique (d'où ma demande sur ce forum). Donc, j'aimerais le vendre. Mais avant tout, j'aimerais le remettre à zéro.
Jusque là rien de bien compliqué. Mais le problème c'est que je n'ai plus le DVD d'installation.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment enlever toutes mes données personnelles et logiciels superflus, et remettre un semblant de configuration d'origine SVP ?
Est-ce qu'il y a un utilitaire de disque ou est-ce que je dois faire cela à la main, dossier par dossier, fichier par fichier ?

j'ai cherché sur le web et les forum mais je ne trouve rien qui corresponde à mon cas.
Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2015)

le probleme c'est qu'il faut le dvd d'origine si tu veux vraiment le reinitialiser

de même un acheteur tiquerait s'il manque
(car on ne s'en sépare pas et on le revend avec)

bien entendu plein de machines sont revendues sans
mais ca fait baisser le prix car  l'acheteur ne peut ni reinitialiser si besoin ni faire un Apple hardware test ( qui est sur cd dvd gris)
ca peut etre préoccupant , surtout avec une vieille machine qui sera propice à couacs hardware , et l'acheteur le sait


----------



## nostria (4 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse pascalformac, ce n'est pas le prix qui m'importe mais le fait de ne pas le mettre à la déchèterie. et je suis conscient du soucis que pose l'absence de DVD d'installation, c'est pour cela que j'appelle au secours sur ce forum. on ne sais jamais, j'ai lu que des personnes réinstallent une nouvelle version de OS après avoir tout mis à jour. C'est donc dans cette optique là que je souhaite m'en séparer.
Merci encore pour votre réponse.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2015)

SANS cd dvd d'install ( d'origine ou suivants d'ailleurs) TES possibilités sont limitées

une qui serait hyper simple

sur ton OS inconnu ( 10.7?)

1 créer un nouvel admi ( dont tu donneras les log à l'acheteur)
et histoire d'eviter de mauvaises surprises prends un log et mot de passe  simples  et à frappe identique en azerty -qwerty ( les OS pouvant etre cachottiers)
par exemple nom _erty _
mot de passe _erty _


2 - depuis ce nouvel admi et ses preferences systeme partie gestion des utilisateurs 
virer TON compte utilisateur
(et à suppression , ne pas choisir garder en zone "anciens utilisateurs")


----------



## Tiki10 (4 Janvier 2015)

Sur Ebay ou Amazon, tu trouveras des DVD d'os 10.5 dit universel. Les prix varient grandement. Grâce à eux, tu pourras réinstaller un système neuf. Si tu as envie d'investir... C'est vrai qu'un G5 biproc m'a toujours tenté, mais devant les pannes à répétition de ces machines, je recule encore.
Ton G5 est-il watercoolé ?

Tiki


----------



## nostria (5 Janvier 2015)

Watercoolé Tiki ? je ne comprends pas.
Pascalformac, l'OS est celui d'origine, un 10.4.11
je vais tester ta solution de nouveau compte admin.


----------



## Tiki10 (5 Janvier 2015)

nostria a dit:


> Watercoolé Tiki ?



Refroidi par un liquide. Ces G5 là, sont encore plus fragiles que les autres, ceux refroidis par air ( ventilés quoi ).

Tiki


----------

